# '07-'08 Wolves Player Elimination Game



## JuX

I'm not even sure if we even finished the game last year.

The game is different this time. Last year was survivor, but now it's an elimination game. It's more quick and efficient that way.

Mark Blount 5
Corey Brewer 5
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 5
Ryan Gomes 5
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 5
Juwan Howard 5
Marko Jaric 5
Al Jefferson 5
Mark Madsen 5
Rashad McCants 5
Theo Ratliff 5
Chris Richard 5
Craig Smith 5
Sebastian Telfair 5


----------



## JuX

Mark Blount 5
Corey Brewer 5
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 5
Ryan Gomes 5
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 5
Juwan Howard 5
*Marko Jaric 4 (-)*
*Al Jefferson 6 (+)*
Mark Madsen 5
Rashad McCants 5
Theo Ratliff 5
Chris Richard 5
Craig Smith 5
Sebastian Telfair 5


----------



## Avalanche

Mark Blount 5
Corey Brewer 5
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 6 (+)
Ryan Gomes 5
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 5
Juwan Howard 5
Marko Jaric 3 (-)
Al Jefferson 6
Mark Madsen 5
Rashad McCants 5
Theo Ratliff 5
Chris Richard 5
Craig Smith 5
Sebastian Telfair 5


----------



## JuX

Mark Blount 5
Corey Brewer 5
Ricky Davis 5
*Randy Foye 7 (+)*
Ryan Gomes 5
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 5
Juwan Howard 5
*Marko Jaric 2 (-)*
Al Jefferson 6
Mark Madsen 5
Rashad McCants 5
Theo Ratliff 5
Chris Richard 5
Craig Smith 5
Sebastian Telfair 5


----------



## the main event

Mark Blount 5
Corey Brewer 5
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 7 (+)
Ryan Gomes 5
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 5
Juwan Howard 5
Marko Jaric 1 (-)
*Al Jefferson* 7(+)
Mark Madsen 5
Rashad McCants 5
Theo Ratliff 5
Chris Richard 5
Craig Smith 5
Sebastian Telfair 5


----------



## Avalanche

Mark Blount 5
Corey Brewer 5
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 8 (+)
Ryan Gomes 5
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 5
Juwan Howard 5
Al Jefferson 7
Mark Madsen 5
Rashad McCants 5
Theo Ratliff 5
Chris Richard 5
Craig Smith 5
Sebastian Telfair 5

Jarics gone... man i wish it was that easy lol


----------



## spekel

Mark Blount 5
Corey Brewer 6 (+)
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 8 
Ryan Gomes 5
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 5
Juwan Howard 5
Al Jefferson 7
Mark Madsen 4 (-)
Rashad McCants 5
Theo Ratliff 5
Chris Richard 5
Craig Smith 5
Sebastian Telfair 5


----------



## Mateo

Mark Blount 5
Corey Brewer 6
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 7 (-)
Ryan Gomes 5
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 5
Juwan Howard 5
Al Jefferson 7
Mark Madsen 4
Rashad McCants 5
Theo Ratliff 5
Chris Richard 5
Craig Smith 6 (+)
Sebastian Telfair 5


----------



## Ruff Draft

Mark Blount 5
Corey Brewer 6
Ricky Davis 5
*Randy Foye 8 *Ryan Gomes 5
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 5
*Juwan Howard 4*
Al Jefferson 7
Mark Madsen 4
Rashad McCants 5
Theo Ratliff 5
Chris Richard 5
Craig Smith 6 
Sebastian Telfair 5


----------



## spekel

Mark Blount 5
Corey Brewer 7 (+)
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 8 
Ryan Gomes 5
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 5
Juwan Howard 4
Al Jefferson 7
Mark Madsen 3 (-)
Rashad McCants 5
Theo Ratliff 5
Chris Richard 5
Craig Smith 6
Sebastian Telfair 5


----------



## Ruff Draft

Mark Blount 5
Corey Brewer 8 (+)
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 8 
Ryan Gomes 5
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 5
Juwan Howard 4
Al Jefferson 7
Mark Madsen 2 (-)
Rashad McCants 5
Theo Ratliff 5
Chris Richard 5
Craig Smith 6
Sebastian Telfair 5


----------



## socco

Mark Blount 5
Corey Brewer 8
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 8
Ryan Gomes 6 (+)
Gerald Green 4 (-)
Trenton Hassell 5
Juwan Howard 4
Al Jefferson 7
Mark Madsen 2
Rashad McCants 5
Theo Ratliff 5
Chris Richard 5
Craig Smith 6
Sebastian Telfair 5




Avalanche said:


> Jarics gone... man i wish it was that easy lol


lol


----------



## Ruff Draft

Mark Blount 5
Corey Brewer 8
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 8
Ryan Gomes 6 
Gerald Green 4 
Trenton Hassell 5
Juwan Howard 4
*Al Jefferson 8*
Mark Madsen 2
Rashad McCants 5
Theo Ratliff 5
*Chris Richard 4*
Craig Smith 6
Sebastian Telfair 5


----------



## Mateo

Mark Blount 5
Corey Brewer 8
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 8
Ryan Gomes 6
Gerald Green 4
Trenton Hassell 6 (+)
Juwan Howard 4
Al Jefferson 8
Mark Madsen 2
Rashad McCants 5
Theo Ratliff 5
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 6
Sebastian Telfair 4 (-)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Mark Blount 5
Corey Brewer 8
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 8
*Ryan Gomes 7*
Gerald Green 4
Trenton Hassell 6 
*Juwan Howard 3*
Al Jefferson 8
Mark Madsen 2
Rashad McCants 5
Theo Ratliff 5
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 6
Sebastian Telfair 4


----------



## the main event

Mark Blount 5
Corey Brewer 8
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 8
Ryan Gomes 7
Gerald Green 4
Trenton Hassell 6 
Juwan Howard 3
Al Jefferson 8
Mark Madsen 2
*Rashad McCants 6(+)*
Theo Ratliff 4 (-)
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 6
Sebastian Telfair 4


----------



## Avalanche

Mark Blount 5
Corey Brewer 8
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 9 (+)
Ryan Gomes 7
Gerald Green 4
Trenton Hassell 6 
Juwan Howard 2 (-)
Al Jefferson 8
Mark Madsen 2
Rashad McCants 6
Theo Ratliff 4
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 6
Sebastian Telfair 4


----------



## Ruff Draft

I don't see how this is different than survivial?

Mark Blount 5
Corey Brewer 8
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 9 
Ryan Gomes 7
Gerald Green 4
Trenton Hassell 6
*Juwan Howard 1*
*Al Jefferson 9*
Mark Madsen 2
Rashad McCants 6
Theo Ratliff 4
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 6
Sebastian Telfair 4


----------



## veve130

Mark Blount 5
Corey Brewer 8
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 9
Ryan Gomes 7
*Gerald Green 5*
Trenton Hassell 6
*Juwan Howard 0 eliminated*
Al Jefferson 9
Mark Madsen 2
Rashad McCants 6
Theo Ratliff 4
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 6
Sebastian Telfair 4


----------



## Avalanche

Mark Blount 5
Corey Brewer 8
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 10 (+)
Ryan Gomes 7
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 9
Mark Madsen 2
Rashad McCants 6
Theo Ratliff 3 (-)
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 6
Sebastian Telfair 4


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Mark Blount 4*
Corey Brewer 8
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 10 (+)
Ryan Gomes 7
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
*Al Jefferson 10*
Mark Madsen 2
Rashad McCants 6
Theo Ratliff 3 
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 6
Sebastian Telfair 4


----------



## spekel

Mark Blount 4
Corey Brewer 9 +
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 10 
Ryan Gomes 7
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 10
Mark Madsen 1 -
Rashad McCants 6
Theo Ratliff 3
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 6
Sebastian Telfair 4


----------



## Avalanche

Mark Blount 4
Corey Brewer 9 
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 11 + 
Ryan Gomes 7
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 10
Mark Madsen 1 
Rashad McCants 6
Theo Ratliff 2 -
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 6
Sebastian Telfair 4


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Mark Blount 3*
Corey Brewer 9
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 11 
Ryan Gomes 7
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
*Al Jefferson 11*
Mark Madsen 1
Rashad McCants 6
Theo Ratliff 2 
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 6
Sebastian Telfair 4


----------



## socco

Mark Blount 3
Corey Brewer 9
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 11
Ryan Gomes 7
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 11
Mark Madsen 1
Rashad McCants 6
Theo Ratliff 2
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 7 (+)
Sebastian Telfair 3 (-)


----------



## Mateo

Mark Blount 3
Corey Brewer 9
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 11
Ryan Gomes 7
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 11
Mark Madsen 0 (-) *eliminated*
Rashad McCants 6
Theo Ratliff 2
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 8 (+)
Sebastian Telfair 3


----------



## Avalanche

Mark Blount 3
Corey Brewer 9
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 12 +
Ryan Gomes 7
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 11
Rashad McCants 6
Theo Ratliff 1 -
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 8
Sebastian Telfair 3


----------



## spekel

Mark Blount 2 -
Corey Brewer 10 +
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 12 
Ryan Gomes 7
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 11
Rashad McCants 6
Theo Ratliff 1 
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 8
Sebastian Telfair 3


----------



## veve130

Mark Blount 2 
Corey Brewer 10 
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 12
Ryan Gomes 7
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 12 +
Rashad McCants 6
Theo Ratliff 0 - eliminated
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 8
Sebastian Telfair 3


----------



## Ruff Draft

Mark Blount 2
Corey Brewer 10
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 12
Ryan Gomes 7
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
*Al Jefferson 13 *
Rashad McCants 6
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 8
*Sebastian Telfair 2*


----------



## Mateo

Mark Blount 2
Corey Brewer 10
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 12
Ryan Gomes 7
Gerald Green 4 (-)
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 13
Rashad McCants 6
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 9 (+)
Sebastian Telfair 2


----------



## veve130

Mark Blount 2
Corey Brewer 10
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 12
Ryan Gomes 7
Gerald Green 5 (+)
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 13
Rashad McCants 6
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 9 
*Sebastian Telfair 1(-)*


----------



## spekel

Mark Blount 1 -
Corey Brewer 11 +
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 12
Ryan Gomes 7
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 13
Rashad McCants 6
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 8
Sebastian Telfair 2


----------



## Avalanche

Corey Brewer 11
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 13 +
Ryan Gomes 7
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 13
Rashad McCants 6
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 8
Sebastian Telfair 2

Blount is done


----------



## Ruff Draft

Corey Brewer 11
Ricky Davis 5
*Randy Foye 14 *
Ryan Gomes 7
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 13
Rashad McCants 6
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 8
*Sebastian Telfair 1*


----------



## Mateo

spekel took a point away from Blount and a point away from Smith. Which did you mean to take the point from? Either Blount should still be in the game or Smith should have 9 points..


----------



## veve130

Corey Brewer 11
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 14
*Ryan Gomes 8 +*
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 13
Rashad McCants 6
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 8
*Sebastian Telfair 0 - bye *


----------



## Mateo

Corey Brewer 11
Ricky Davis 5
Randy Foye 14
Ryan Gomes 8 +
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 13
Rashad McCants 5 (-)
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 10 (+)


----------



## JuX

Corey Brewer 11
*Ricky Davis 4 (-)
Randy Foye 15 (+)*
Ryan Gomes 8 
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 13
Rashad McCants 5 
Chris Richard 4
Craig Smith 10


----------



## the main event

Corey Brewer 11
Ricky Davis 4 
Randy Foye 15 
Ryan Gomes 8 
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 13
Rashad McCants 5 
Chris Richard 3 (-)
*Craig Smith* 11 (+)


----------



## JuX

Corey Brewer 11
Ricky Davis 4
Randy Foye 15
Ryan Gomes 8
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 13
Rashad McCants 5
*Chris Richard 2 (-)
Craig Smith 12 (+)*


----------



## Ruff Draft

Corey Brewer 11
Ricky Davis 4
Randy Foye 15
Ryan Gomes 8
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 13
Rashad McCants 5
Chris Richard 1 (-)
Craig Smith 13 (+)


----------



## JuX

Corey Brewer 11
Ricky Davis 4
Randy Foye 15
*Ryan Gomes 9 (+)*
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 13
Rashad McCants 5
*Chris Richard 0 (-)*
Craig Smith 13

Chris Richard is out


----------



## the main event

Corey Brewer 11
Ricky Davis 4
Randy Foye 15
Ryan Gomes 9
Gerald Green 4 (-)
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 13
*Rashad McCants 6* (+)
Craig Smith 13


----------



## JuX

Corey Brewer 11
*Ricky Davis 3 (-)*
Randy Foye 15
Ryan Gomes 9
Gerald Green 4 
Trenton Hassell 6
*Al Jefferson 14 (+)*
Rashad McCants 6 
Craig Smith 13


----------



## veve130

Corey Brewer 11
Ricky Davis 3 
Randy Foye 15
*Ryan Gomes 10(+)*
Gerald Green 4
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 14 
*Rashad McCants 5 -*
Craig Smith 13


----------



## the main event

Corey Brewer 11
Ricky Davis 2 (-) 
Randy Foye 15
Ryan Gomes 10
Gerald Green 4
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 14 
*Rashad McCants 6 *(+)
Craig Smith 13


----------



## Zuca

Corey Brewer 11
*Ricky Davis 1 (-) *
Randy Foye 15
Ryan Gomes 10
*Gerald Green 4 (+)*
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 14 
Rashad McCants 6
Craig Smith 13


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Corey Brewer 12
Ricky Davis 0 *
Randy Foye 15
Ryan Gomes 10
Gerald Green 4 
Trenton Hassell 6
Al Jefferson 14 
Rashad McCants 6
Craig Smith 13


----------



## the main event

Zuca, You gave Green a point so he's a current 5.
Davis is out.

*Corey Brewer* 13 (+)
Randy Foye 15
Ryan Gomes 10
Gerald Green 5 
Trenton Hassell 5 (-)
Al Jefferson 14 
Rashad McCants 6
Craig Smith 13


----------



## JuX

Corey Brewer 13 
Randy Foye 15
*Ryan Gomes 11 (+)*
Gerald Green 5
Trenton Hassell 5
Al Jefferson 14
*Rashad McCants 5 (-)*
Craig Smith 13


----------



## socco

Corey Brewer 13
Randy Foye 15
Ryan Gomes 11
Gerald Green 4 (-)
Trenton Hassell 6 (+)
Al Jefferson 14
Rashad McCants 5
Craig Smith 13


----------



## the main event

Corey Brewer 13
Randy Foye 15
Ryan Gomes 10 (-)
Gerald Green 4 
Trenton Hassell 6 
Al Jefferson 14
*Rashad McCants 6 *(+)
Craig Smith 13


----------



## Avalanche

Corey Brewer 13
Randy Foye 16 +
Ryan Gomes 10
Gerald Green 4 
Trenton Hassell 5 - 
Al Jefferson 14
Rashad McCants 6
Craig Smith 13


----------



## veve130

Corey Brewer 13
Randy Foye 16 
Ryan Gomes 10
Gerald Green 5 +
Trenton Hassell 4 -
Al Jefferson 14
Rashad McCants 6
Craig Smith 13


----------



## JuX

Corey Brewer 13
Randy Foye 16
Ryan Gomes 10
Gerald Green 5 
*Trenton Hassell 3 (-)*
Al Jefferson 14
Rashad McCants 6
*Craig Smith 14 (+)*


----------



## the main event

Corey Brewer 13
Randy Foye 16
*Ryan Gomes 9* (-)
Gerald Green 5 
Trenton Hassell 3
Al Jefferson 14
*Rashad McCants 7 *(+)
Craig Smith 14


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Corey Brewer 14*
Randy Foye 16
Ryan Gomes 9 
Gerald Green 5 
*Trenton Hassell 2*
Al Jefferson 14
Rashad McCants 7 
Craig Smith 14


----------



## JuX

Corey Brewer 14
Randy Foye 16
Ryan Gomes 9
Gerald Green 5
*Trenton Hassell 1 (-)
Al Jefferson 15 (+)*
Rashad McCants 7 
Craig Smith 14


----------



## veve130

Corey Brewer 14
Randy Foye 16
Ryan Gomes 9
Gerald Green 5
*Trenton Hassell 0 (-) eliminated
Al Jefferson 16 (+)*
Rashad McCants 7
Craig Smith 14


----------



## JuX

Corey Brewer 14
Randy Foye 16
Ryan Gomes 9
*Gerald Green 4 (-)*
*Al Jefferson 17 (+)*
Rashad McCants 7
Craig Smith 14


----------



## Mateo

Corey Brewer 14
Randy Foye 16
Ryan Gomes 9
Gerald Green 4 
Al Jefferson 17 
Rashad McCants 6 (-)
Craig Smith 15 (+)


----------



## the main event

Corey Brewer 14
Randy Foye 16
*Ryan Gomes 8 (-)*
Gerald Green 4 
Al Jefferson 17 
*Rashad McCants 7 (+)*
Craig Smith 15


----------



## JuX

Corey Brewer 14
Randy Foye 17 (+)
Ryan Gomes 8
Gerald Green 4
Al Jefferson 17
Rashad McCants 6 (-)
Craig Smith 15


----------



## veve130

Corey Brewer 14
Randy Foye 17 
Ryan Gomes 9(+)
Gerald Green 4
Al Jefferson 17
Rashad McCants 5 (-)
Craig Smith 15


----------



## Avalanche

Corey Brewer 14
Randy Foye 18 +
Ryan Gomes 9
Gerald Green 3 -
Al Jefferson 17
Rashad McCants 5
Craig Smith 15


----------



## Ruff Draft

Corey Brewer 14
Randy Foye 18 
*Ryan Gomes 10*
*Gerald Green 2 *
Al Jefferson 17
Rashad McCants 5
Craig Smith 15


----------



## JuX

Corey Brewer 14
Randy Foye 18
Ryan Gomes 10
*Gerald Green 1 (-)
Al Jefferson 18 (+)*
Rashad McCants 5
Craig Smith 15


----------



## Ruff Draft

Corey Brewer 14
Randy Foye 18
Ryan Gomes 10
*Gerald Green 0 ELIMINATED*
Al Jefferson 18 
*Rashad McCants 6*
Craig Smith 15


----------



## veve130

Corey Brewer 14
Randy Foye 18
Ryan Gomes 11+
Al Jefferson 18
Rashad McCants 6
Craig Smith 14-


----------



## Ruff Draft

Corey Brewer 14
Randy Foye 18
*Ryan Gomes 10*
Al Jefferson 18
*Rashad McCants 7*
Craig Smith 14


----------



## the main event

I can't seem to figure out if Gomes is under or overrated.

Corey Brewer 14
Randy Foye 18
*Ryan Gomes 9 (-)*
Al Jefferson 18
*Rashad McCants 8 (+)*
Craig Smith 14


----------



## Mateo

Corey Brewer 14
Randy Foye 17 (-)
Ryan Gomes 9
Al Jefferson 18
Rashad McCants 8
Craig Smith 15 (+)


----------



## JuX

Corey Brewer 14
Randy Foye 17 
Ryan Gomes 9
Al Jefferson 18
*Rashad McCants 7 (-)
Craig Smith 16 (+)*


----------



## Ruff Draft

Corey Brewer 14
Randy Foye 17
*Ryan Gomes 8*
Al Jefferson 18
*Rashad McCants 8*
Craig Smith 16


----------



## JuX

Corey Brewer 14
Randy Foye 17
Ryan Gomes 8
*Al Jefferson 19 (+)*
*Rashad McCants 7 (-)*
Craig Smith 16


----------



## veve130

Corey Brewer 15+
Randy Foye 17
Ryan Gomes 8
Al Jefferson 18
Rashad McCants 7-
Craig Smith 16


----------



## JuX

veve you meant Rashad is 6, right?

then,

Corey Brewer 15
Randy Foye 17
Ryan Gomes 8
*Al Jefferson 19 (+)
Rashad McCants 5 (-)*
Craig Smith 16


----------



## Avalanche

Corey Brewer 15
Randy Foye 18 +
Ryan Gomes 7 -
Al Jefferson 19
Rashad McCants 5
Craig Smith 16


----------



## JuX

Corey Brewer 15
Randy Foye 18 
Ryan Gomes 7 
Al Jefferson 19
*Rashad McCants 4 (-)
Craig Smith 17 (+)*


----------



## veve130

Corey Brewer 16(+)
Randy Foye 18
Ryan Gomes 7
Al Jefferson 19
Rashad McCants 3 (-)
Craig Smith 17


----------



## Avalanche

Corey Brewer 16
Randy Foye 19 +
Ryan Gomes 6 -
Al Jefferson 19
Rashad McCants 3
Craig Smith 17


----------



## JuX

Corey Brewer 16
*Randy Foye 20 (+)*
Ryan Gomes 6 
Al Jefferson 19
*Rashad McCants 2 (-)*
Craig Smith 17


----------



## veve130

Corey Brewer 16
Randy Foye 20 
Ryan Gomes 7(+)
Al Jefferson 19
Rashad McCants 1 (-)
Craig Smith 17


----------



## JuX

Corey Brewer 16
Randy Foye 20
Ryan Gomes 7
Al Jefferson 19
*Rashad McCants 0 (-)*
*Craig Smith 18 (+)*

McCants is eliminated


----------



## spekel

Corey Brewer 17 +
Randy Foye 20
Ryan Gomes 7
Al Jefferson 19
Craig Smith 17 -


----------



## the main event

Corey Brewer 17 
Randy Foye 20
Ryan Gomes 6 -
Al Jefferson 20 +
Craig Smith 17


----------



## Mateo

heh, this is never going to end now..


----------



## JuX

Corey Brewer 17
Randy Foye 20
*Ryan Gomes 5 (-)
Al Jefferson 21 (+)*
Craig Smith 17


----------



## veve130

Corey Brewer 18(+)
Randy Foye 20
Ryan Gomes 5 
Al Jefferson 21 
Craig Smith 16(-)


----------



## Mateo

Corey Brewer 18
Randy Foye 19 (-)
Ryan Gomes 5
Al Jefferson 21
Craig Smith 17 (+)


----------



## Avalanche

Corey Brewer 18
Randy Foye 20 +
Ryan Gomes 4 -
Al Jefferson 21
Craig Smith 17


----------



## JuX

*Corey Brewer 17 (-)
Randy Foye 21 (+)*
Ryan Gomes 4 
Al Jefferson 21
Craig Smith 17


----------



## the main event

Corey Brewer 17
Randy Foye 21 
Ryan Gomes 3 (-) 
Al Jefferson 22 (+)
Craig Smith 17


----------



## Avalanche

Corey Brewer 17
Randy Foye 22 + 
Ryan Gomes 2 - 
Al Jefferson 22
Craig Smith 17


----------



## veve130

Corey Brewer 18+
Randy Foye 22 
Ryan Gomes 2 
Al Jefferson 22
Craig Smith 16-


----------



## the main event

Corey Brewer 18
Randy Foye 22 
Ryan Gomes 1 (-) 
Al Jefferson 23 (+)
Craig Smith 16

up next is a battle between corey and craig..


----------



## JuX

Corey Brewer 18
Randy Foye 22
*Ryan Gomes 0 (-)
Al Jefferson 24 (+)*
Craig Smith 16

Ryan Gomes is gone. Four remaining.


----------



## veve130

Corey Brewer 19(+)
Randy Foye 22
Al Jefferson 24 
Craig Smith 15


----------



## JuX

*Corey Brewer 18(-)*
Randy Foye 22
*Al Jefferson 25 (+)*
Craig Smith 15


----------



## spekel

Corey Brewer 18
Randy Foye 23 (+)
Al Jefferson 25 
Craig Smith 14 (-)


----------



## veve130

Corey Brewer 18
Randy Foye 23 
Al Jefferson 26(+)
Craig Smith 13 (-)


----------



## Avalanche

Corey Brewer 17 -
Randy Foye 24 +
Al Jefferson 26
Craig Smith 13


----------



## JuX

Corey Brewer 16 (-)
Randy Foye 24 
Al Jefferson 26
Craig Smith 14 (+)


----------



## the main event

Corey Brewer 15 (-)
Randy Foye 24 
Al Jefferson 26
Craig Smith 15 (+)

we should really start playing with 2 points cause this can go on forever..


----------



## Avalanche

the main event said:


> we should really start playing with 2 points cause this can go on forever..


lol foye and jefferson could go on forever

Corey Brewer 14 -
Randy Foye 25 +
Al Jefferson 26
Craig Smith 15


----------



## spekel

Corey Brewer 15
Randy Foye 26 (+)
Al Jefferson 26
Craig Smith 14 (-)


----------



## JuX

*Corey Brewer 14 (-)
Randy Foye 27 (+)*
Al Jefferson 26
Craig Smith 14


----------



## socco

Corey Brewer 13 (-)
Randy Foye 28 (+)
Al Jefferson 26
Craig Smith 14


----------



## JuX

*Corey Brewer 12 (-)
Randy Foye 29 (+)*
Al Jefferson 26
Craig Smith 14


----------



## spekel

Corey Brewer 12
Randy Foye 30(+)
Al Jefferson 26
Craig Smith 13(-)


----------



## JuX

Corey Brewer 12
Randy Foye 30
*Al Jefferson 27 (+)
Craig Smith 12 (-)*


----------



## Ruff Draft

Corey Brewer 12
Randy Foye 30
Al Jefferson 28 (+)
Craig Smith 11 (-)


----------



## Avalanche

Corey Brewer 11 -
Randy Foye 31 +
Al Jefferson 28
Craig Smith 11


----------



## JuX

*Corey Brewer 10 (-)*
Randy Foye 31 
*Al Jefferson 29 (+)*
Craig Smith 11


----------



## Avalanche

Corey Brewer 9 - 
Randy Foye 32 + 
Al Jefferson 29
Craig Smith 11


----------



## JuX

*Corey Brewer 8 (-)*
Randy Foye 32 
Al Jefferson 29
*Craig Smith 11 (+)*


----------



## Ruff Draft

Corey Brewer 7 (-)
Randy Foye 32 
Al Jefferson 29
Craig Smith 12 (+)

What do you guys say? Once we get down to two guys we do 2 points per +/-?


----------



## JuX

Yeah.


----------



## JuX

*Corey Brewer 6 (-)*
Randy Foye 32 
Al Jefferson 29
*Craig Smith 13 (+)*


----------



## the main event

Corey Brewer 5 (-)
Randy Foye 32 
Al Jefferson 30
Craig Smith 13


----------



## the main event

Corey Brewer 5 (-)
Randy Foye 32 
Al Jefferson 30 (+)
Craig Smith 13


----------



## JuX

*Corey Brewer 4 (-)*
Randy Foye 32
*Al Jefferson 31 (+)*
Craig Smith 13


----------



## Zuca

*Corey Brewer 5 (+)*
Randy Foye 32
Al Jefferson 31
*Craig Smith 12 (-)*


----------



## JuX

*Corey Brewer 4 (-)
Randy Foye 33 (+)*
Al Jefferson 31
Craig Smith 12


----------



## veve130

Corey Brewer 15 
Randy Foye 24
Al Jefferson 27(+)
Craig Smith 14 (-)


----------



## veve130

Corey Brewer 6 
Randy Foye 32
Al Jefferson 30(+)
Craig Smith 12 (-)


----------



## JuX

What the hell?


----------



## spekel

yeah, just a little messed up now


----------



## JuX

Back to where I lasted posted...

*Corey Brewer 4 (-)
Randy Foye 33 (+)*
Al Jefferson 31
Craig Smith 12


----------



## spekel

Corey Brewer 4
Randy Foye 34 +
Al Jefferson 31
Craig Smith 11 -


----------



## JuX

*Corey Brewer 3 (-)
Randy Foye 35 (+)*
Al Jefferson 31
Craig Smith 11


----------



## spekel

Corey Brewer 3 
Randy Foye 36 (+)
Al Jefferson 31
Craig Smith 10 (-)


----------



## JuX

*Corey Brewer 2 (-)*
Randy Foye 36 
Al Jefferson 31
*Craig Smith 11 (+)*


----------



## spekel

Corey Brewer 2
Randy Foye 37 (+)
Al Jefferson 31
Craig Smith 10 (-)


----------



## JuX

*Corey Brewer 1 (-)*
Randy Foye 37 
Al Jefferson 31
*Craig Smith 11 (+)*


----------



## the main event

Randy Foye 37 
Al Jefferson 32(+ corey's last point)
Craig Smith 11


----------



## spekel

Randy Foye 38 +1
Al Jefferson 32
Craig Smith 10 -1


----------



## veve130

Randy Foye 37 
Al Jefferson 32(+)
Craig Smith 9 (-)


----------



## JuX

*Randy Foye 39 (+)*
Al Jefferson 32
*Craig Smith 9 (-)*


----------



## veve130

Randy Foye 39 
Al Jefferson 33(+)
Craig Smith 8 (-)


----------



## spekel

Randy Foye 40 +
Al Jefferson 33
Craig Smith 7 (-)


----------



## the main event

Randy Foye 40 
Al Jefferson 34 (+)
Craig Smith 6 (-)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Randy Foye 40
Al Jefferson 35 (+)
Craig Smith 5 (-)


----------



## JuX

Randy Foye 40
*Al Jefferson 36 (+)
Craig Smith 4 (-)*


----------



## the main event

Randy Foye 40
Al Jefferson 37 (+)
Craig Smith 3 (-)


----------



## JuX

Randy Foye 40
Al Jefferson 38 (+)
Craig Smith 2 (-)


----------



## the main event

Randy Foye 40
Al Jefferson 39 (+)
Craig Smith 1(-)

that last point has to go to jefferson c'mmon..equal starting point.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Randy Foye 40
Al Jefferson 40 

WE NOW DO 2 FOR EACH +/-


----------



## spekel

Randy Foye 42 +2
Al Jefferson 38 -2


----------



## Ruff Draft

Randy Foye 44 +2
Al Jefferson 36 -2


----------



## JuX

Randy Foye 42 -2
Al Jefferson 38 +2


----------



## spekel

Randy Foye 44 +2
Al Jefferson 36 -2


----------



## Ruff Draft

Randy Foye 46 +2
Al Jefferson 34 -2


----------



## JuX

Randy Foye 48 +2
Al Jefferson 32 -2


----------



## Ruff Draft

Randy Foye 50 +2
Al Jefferson 30 -2


----------



## veve130

Randy Foye 52 +2
Al Jefferson 28 -2


----------



## spekel

Randy Foye 54 +2
Al Jefferson 26 -2


----------



## veve130

Randy Foye 52 -2
Al Jefferson 28 +2


----------



## JuX

Randy Foye 50 -2
Al Jefferson 30 +2


----------



## spekel

Randy Foye 52 +2
Al Jefferson 28 -2


----------



## veve130

Randy Foye 50 -2
Al Jefferson 30 +2


----------



## veve130

Randy Foye 48 -2
Al Jefferson 32 +2


----------



## JuX

Randy Foye 50 +2
Al Jefferson 30 -2


----------



## veve130

Randy Foye 48 -2
Al Jefferson 32 +2


----------



## Mateo

Randy Foye 46 -2
Al Jefferson 34 +2


----------



## JuX

Randy Foye 48 +2
Al Jefferson 32 -2


----------



## spekel

Randy Foye 50 +2
Al Jefferson 30 -2


----------



## veve130

Randy Foye 48 -2
Al Jefferson 32+2


----------



## Ruff Draft

Randy Foye 50 +2
Al Jefferson 30 -2


----------



## JuX

Randy Foye 52 +2
Al Jefferson 28 -2


----------



## veve130

Randy Foye 50 -2
Al Jefferson 40 +2


----------



## veve130

Randy Foye 48 -2
Al Jefferson 42 +2


----------



## the main event

this will never end.
i'm offering another change in the game - like one of the challanges that were on survivale:

give them both equal points- let's say 40.
the first player that gets to zero points *wins*.
each member of the forum couls remove either 1,2 or 3 points so that strat' will have to come into play in each post.
if anyone remembers this perticular challenge and can add a rull that i forgot than thank you.

what do you say?


----------



## JuX

Randy Foye 54 +2
Al Jefferson 26 -2

Veve, it was a typo. Sorry.


----------



## Avalanche

Can we just chuck a poll on this between jefferson and foye? lol


----------



## spekel

Randy Foye 56 +2
Al Jefferson 24 -2


----------



## JuX

Why is everyone complaining about? This time of year is a bit slow and I just wanted to keep this game alive, that's just all. That is what this game is all about. Endless, lol!

Randy Foye 58 +2
Al Jefferson 22 -2


----------



## spekel

Randy Foye 60 +2
Al Jefferson 20 -2


----------



## Ruff Draft

Randy Foye 62 +2
Al Jefferson 18 -2


----------



## JuX

Randy Foye 64 +2
Al Jefferson 16 -2


----------



## veve130

Randy Foye 62 -2
Al Jefferson 18 +2
soz i missed d last 1


----------



## spekel

veve130 - make sure to reply to the last post to avoid counting wrong
after you subtracted 2 from foye, he should have been at 62, not 60, and jefferson should have been at 18
Randy Foye 64 +2
Al Jefferson 16 -2


----------



## spekel

Randy Foye 66 +2
Al Jefferson 14 -2


----------



## veve130

Randy Foye 64 -2
Al Jefferson 16 +2


----------



## JuX

Randy Foye 66 +2
Al Jefferson 14 -2


----------



## veve130

Randy Foye 64 -2
Al Jefferson 16 +2


----------



## veve130

Randy Foye 62 -2
Al Jefferson 18 +2


----------



## JuX

Randy Foye 62 +2
Al Jefferson 16 -2

Just a note, you can't repeat after yourself. You had to let someone else do it.


----------



## veve130

Randy Foye 60 -2
Al Jefferson 18 +2
point taken about the repeating myself thing


----------



## JuX

Randy Foye 62 +2
Al Jefferson 16 -2


----------



## veve130

Randy Foye 60 -2
Al Jefferson 18 +2


----------



## JuX

Randy Foye 62 +2
Al Jefferson 16 -2


----------



## moss_is_1

Randy Foye 64 +2
Al Jefferson 14 -2


----------



## veve130

Randy Foye 62 -2
Al Jefferson 16 +2


----------



## JuX

Randy Foye 64 +2
Al Jefferson 14 -2


----------



## veve130

Randy Foye 62 -2
Al Jefferson 16+2


----------



## JuX

Oh boy...

Randy Foye 64 +2
Al Jefferson 14 -2


----------



## veve130

Randy Foye 62 -2
Al Jefferson 16+2
lol


----------



## JuX

Randy Foye 60 -2
Al Jefferson 18 +2


----------

